# Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test



## Dok (9. Januar 2006)

Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden.


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Space Invaders, Pacman, Asteroids ... ich könnte weinen! :c 


|jump: 

Danke, Dok, danke!


----------



## Lachsy (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

ich finde nur den geldeinwurf nicht, wo werfe ich die gute alte 1 DM rein 


endlich was nebenbei zu zocken #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



> endlich was nebenbei zu zocken


Ihr habt wohl zuviel Zeit ))))


----------



## kanalbulle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

<----------Geile Sache - toller Service #6


----------



## ollidi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Super Sache das. 
Vielen Dank dafür. Bei manchen Spielen kommen die Atari (1040 STE) Erinnerungen wieder. #6


----------



## ex-elbangler (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

#6 klasse Sache


----------



## esox_105 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Schöne alte Klassiker dabei #6.


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Absolut geile sache#6 #6 #6


----------



## Supporter (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Das ist prima,das ist Supergeil#6 Vielen Dank von einem alten Lady Bug Fan|wavey:


----------



## Timmy (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Spitze. #6 #6 

Bin schon einige Male sauer gewesen, weil das böse Telefon zu klingeln wagte!! 

Für mich sind die meisten Spiele absolut neu. War nie ein Zocker, wahrscheinlich werd ich jetzt einer.|supergri


----------



## atair (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Danke schöööööööön!!!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Daß ich das noch erleben darf! Pacman is back! Martin ich danke Dir!!! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Pacman is back!



WAT IST LOOOOS??? Wo denn.... Ich seh nix...... Was hab ich verpasst????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Joka (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Hehe das ist echt Super :m

hab eben auch schon ne Highscore geknackt  :q


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> WAT IST LOOOOS??? Wo denn.... Ich seh nix...... Was hab ich verpasst????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat



Klick mal unter mein avatar#6


----------



## Joka (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

mache gehen aber noch net oder ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Case (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Space Invaders, Pacman, Asteroids ... ich könnte weinen! :c !




Ich könnts nicht besser ausdrücken.:m 

Case


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Jau dann werd ich mal Pacmanen #6...


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Juuuup.........#6 spitze #6


----------



## ThomasRö (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

....ach deshalb ist der Chat so leer....


----------



## karpfenmick (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Super Sache hat nur einen Haken ....du bringst mich um meinen Schlaf...
1 Tag 4:00 Uhr.

Gruß Micha


----------



## sammycr65 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Supergeile Sache, das!

... und wenn man jetzt noch das Spiel auf Bildschirmgröße 
vergrößern könnte #6  ..... (unverschämtwerd)!


----------



## ralle (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Ich finds nicht gut !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















Wann soll ich arbeiten ??????????????


----------



## Dok (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Supergeile Sache, das!
> 
> ... und wenn man jetzt noch das Spiel auf Bildschirmgröße
> vergrößern könnte #6  ..... (unverschämtwerd)!



Bei einigen geht das. Man muß dazu den Link (Im Neuen Fenster) benutzen, das kann man dann vergrößern!


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Soooo danke D.O.K., dass Du mich um meinen Schlaf gebracht hast...... Ich war doch glatt beim ersten Mal bis 2:30Uhr im Spielhallenwahn #6#6#6....... Sauber!


----------



## uwe103 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

*SUPER...TAUSEND DANK*

genau so etwas suchte ich hier schon in einem anderen Treat....

(und wann kommen einzelne Sequenzen von Summer und Winter Games..:q )


----------



## Chani04 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Hallo, |wavey: 
wenn Ihr demnächst auch noch andere Spiele aussucht, wie wäre es z.b. auch mit Kartenspielen oder Logikspielen?
Wie z.b. FunTower, oder z.b. Majongh?|kopfkrat 
Ich finde Eure Idee Klasse!!!!#6 
Macht sie bloss nicht mehr weg!!!!:c 
Sagenhaft auf was für Ideen Ihr kommt und was Ihr Euch für Arbeit macht!#6 
Respekt!#6 #6 
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## esox_105 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

... das wird ja immer besser #6 !!!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Suuuuper Sache....sorgt für kurzweil an den langen Winterabenden!#6


----------



## JonasH (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Boha tertis ohne gameboy goil! Geile Sachen die das jute alde AB immer iweder auf die Beine Stellt!


----------



## Supporter (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Bitte,Bitte-könnt Ihr noch Lady Bug auftreiben?:m


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

... nu gehen die Nächte auf der Arbeit noch schneller vorbei *löl*


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Naaa suuupaa... Schade, dass nicht alle Games funzen!!!


----------



## wodibo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Nanunana, beim Hockey kann ich keinen Highscore eintragen. Kommt Error404
Und jetzt noch ne Onlineskatrunde und der Winter darf bleiben #6 #v


----------



## Luzifer (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

...ganz schön was los in der Spielhalle hoffendlich werden wir nicht süchtig


----------



## Lotte (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

moin-moin,

da habt ihr euch ja was ganz tolles einfallen lassen  !!!! nun sitze ich erst recht den ganzen tag vor der kiste  !!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> da habt ihr euch ja was ganz tolles einfallen lassen  !!!! nun sitze ich erst recht den ganzen tag vor der kiste  !!!!



solange du deine Gäste im Auge hast gehts ja ...:q:m:q:m


----------



## Lotte (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> solange du deine Gäste im Auge hast gehts ja ...:q:m:q:m



moin-moin,

jau, das habe ich, aber die wundern sich immer wieviel ich (armer kerl) arbeiten muß, da ich den ganzen tag vor der kiste hänge !!!!

neee, aber mal ehrlich!!!! so ein highscore dauert zum teil ja echt stunden!!! aber ist ne suuuuuper sache!!!

gibt es sowas auch mit wissensspielen???


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

...was auch net schlecht wäre wenn man gegeneinander zocken könnte wie z. B. Billard ala Yahoo. Nur sehe ich dann das Problem das keiner mehr zum Angeln kommt |supergri :q


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Ich Schei§ in den Bach! Da stelle ich einen absoluten neuen traumrekord mit 57.000 Punkten auf, und dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, daß das Ergebnis nicht gespeichert wird. #q #q #q 
Ein Skandal ist das! |gr: |gr: |gr:


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Schei§ in den Bach! Da stelle ich einen absoluten neuen traumrekord mit 57.000 Punkten auf, und dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, daß das Ergebnis nicht gespeichert wird. #q #q #q
> Ein Skandal ist das! |gr: |gr: |gr:



Jau das hat mich gestern auch rasend gemacht :r :r :r !!!! Ich schei§ mit Dir in den Bach :q


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jau das hat mich gestern auch rasend gemacht :r :r :r !!!! Ich schei§ mit Dir in den Bach :q



Da bleiben wir dann die Champions der Herz! :q :q :q

Gerade hatte ich wieder 53.00. Püttches. :c :c :c


----------



## murmeli1965 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Super Sache,
da kommen die Kindheitserinnerungen wieder hoch.

|laola: 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Moin Moin , 
also ich finde die Spielhalle zum :v  :q :q :q . Häng da immer öffters rum als im AB :q :q .

Aber mal im Karl Heinz :q , klasse Sache und macht viel Spaß . So ich geh jetzt wieder spielen 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Alexander2781 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Tolle Sache!!!


----------



## bacalo (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

#6 #6 #6 

Klasse Sache, macht riesen Spaß!

Fühle mich wie Siebzehn, 
als ich noch nicht in die Spielhalle  durfte.

Danke an die MACHER!

bacalo


----------



## Fisch1000 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Klasse!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## sebastian (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Danke Dok für diese neue Funktion !


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Wann gibt es neue Spiele? Die Score´s sind ja nicht mehr zu schlagen!


----------



## Chani04 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Und werden die geschummelten Scores irgendwie gelöscht????
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Chani04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und werden die geschummelten Scores irgendwie gelöscht????
> Gruß
> Germaine




Wie kann man da schummeln? Hast Du es etwa getan :m:q


----------



## Chani04 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man da schummeln? Hast Du es etwa getan :m:q


 
Na ich nicht sonst würde ich ja jetzt nicht meckern, wie die das machen keine Ahnung aber Simon ist Platz 1 und 2 geschummelt und Alien Attak auch wohl....
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## zander55 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Klasse Sache#6


----------



## Dok (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

So ich habe ein paar neue Spiele eingestellt, allerdings sind die ungetestet.
Die andere Sache sehe ich mir mal an.


----------



## esox_105 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Sehr schön, weiter so #6 .


----------



## Chani04 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe ein paar neue Spiele eingestellt, allerdings sind die ungetestet.
> Die andere Sache sehe ich mir mal an.


 
Super!!!!
Ich muss hier echt noch mal los werden Klasse Arbeit die Du machst!
Scheust keine Mühen!
Großes Lob!
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Juthoje (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Endlich mal ein paar Sachen, wo ich auch mal ganz oben stehen kann (kurzfristig) |jump:


----------



## Alf Stone (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*

Gute Sache!
Aber warum sind auf einmal die ganzen Highscores weg?
Ich war der PACMAN-CHAMP. Hab mir das ehrlich erarbeitet und stand meinem Arbeitgeber mindestens zwei Stunden geistig nicht mehr zur Verfügung. 
Also bitte die Antwort warum? Ich könnt heulen...:c |uhoh: :q :q


----------



## SergioTübingen (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Spielhalle im Test*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Sache!
> Aber warum sind auf einmal die ganzen Highscores weg?
> Ich war der PACMAN-CHAMP. Hab mir das ehrlich erarbeitet und stand meinem Arbeitgeber mindestens zwei Stunden geistig nicht mehr zur Verfügung.
> Also bitte die Antwort warum? Ich könnt heulen...:c |uhoh: :q :q


 

es wurde wohl ein update eingespielt.. jetzt musste mich wieder schlagen :q


----------

